
Ask HN: Can somebody here create a food marketplace similar to chipdrop? - giantg2
Chipdrop let&#x27;s landscapers deliver their wood chips to individuals for free. It would be great to do something similar for produce. Allow it to function more like an exchange so people can get cheaper produce and the farmers can get some money (think bid, ask, lot size) and probably have individuals pick up the produce at centralized drop locations.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.yahoo.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;coronavirus-claims-unexpected-victim-florida-143106764.html?bcmt=1
======
bellwether
Part of the issues here will be commercial kitchen and farming laws :( If
someone has answers for those, I could help provide context on cloud/code
infrastructure to make it work.

------
giantg2
If somebody does want to create this, please feel free to take my idea and run
with it.

